

Marines.com DNS hacked - 8ig8
http://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/1lkigi/marinescom_hacked/

======
8ig8
Google cached the 'Hacked by SEA' page:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://marines.com&strip=1)

